
Ask HN: Resources to learn Cloud technologies - poinsettia
Can someone Kindly recommend good resources (book, youtube, MOOC, certification course) to learn full depth of following - AWS, Azure, GCE, Kubernetes, Docker, and related ecosystem?<p>Also, all books that I see are about usage only. Are there books detailing the underlying technology for virtual machines and containers? Thanks in advance.
======
superdeeda
Maybe this book:
[https://samnewman.io/books/building_microservices/](https://samnewman.io/books/building_microservices/)

